# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  دردشة 89

## saousana

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولى ثمار اتفاق اقوى حزبين في منتديات الحصن الاردنية

تم الاتفاق بين الاطراف المجتمعة على انشاء دردشة تخص مواليد 89 

ومواليد 89 فقط 


" وبنرجع نحكي انه الموضوع واضح من عنوانه " 

دردشة بس لمواليد 89 
لن يسمح بالدخول لاي شخص من خارج 89 
ولن تقبل اي مشاركة من اي عضو او مشرفين ليس من مواليد 89 
تمنع مشاركة من يقل عدد مشاركاتهم عن 1000 مشاركة من مواليد 89
وسيتم حذف كل الردود المخالفة 


حقوق الطبع محفوظة : سوسن عزمي ، غسان القضاة ، محمد قسايمة ، عمار قسايمة 

واهلا وسهلا بكل مواليد 89  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

بسم الله نفتتح الدردشة

----------


## غسان

_89 وبس



غير ال89 الله معك ... الدرشة العادية تنتظرك_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بحب اهني الاعضاء والف مبروك الدردشه الخاصه بمواليد 89 و طقي يا اداره :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_مساء الخير سوسن ... كيفوو عمااار_

----------


## saousana

ياي ياي بس 89
طقو يا ادارة 
والله غير ناكلها احنا الاربعة 
اعلنا التمرد بصورة واضحة وتشاطرنا وهمة مش موجودين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _مساء الخير سوسن ... كيفوو عمااار_


يا مسا الورد كله .. انا بخير الحمد لله وانت كيفك؟

----------


## saousana

> _مساء الخير سوسن ... كيفوو عمااار_


اهلين غسان مساء النور

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ياي ياي بس 89
> طقو يا ادارة 
> والله غير ناكلها احنا الاربعة 
> اعلنا التمرد بصورة واضحة وتشاطرنا وهمة مش موجودين


ولو هسا بنط حد منهم بوجهنا :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مبروك الدردشة الجديدة 
> 
> يا ريتني من مواليد 89


مشكور على المرور 
عذرا سيتم حذف الرد 
لانه القانون قانون  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> مبروك للسنافر الجدد في المنتدى 
> 
> 
> انا طلعت  ختيار وانا مش عارف
> 
> الدردشة العادية فيها كل الاعمار
> 
> ...


حسب القانون بحكيلك درمل :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> *
> 
> مبروك للسنافر الجدد في المنتدى 
> 
> 
> انا طلعت  ختيار وانا مش عارف
> 
> الدردشة العادية فيها كل الاعمار
> 
> ...


اهلين عمو الختيار  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
كان الاحرى بك تهنينا على الدردشة العادية 
مشكور للمرور 
ولكن الرد سيخضع للقانون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوسن مش بحكيلك هسا بنطوا بوجهنا؟؟!! استعدوا لهجوم عنيف :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

_عدنا ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _عدنا ..._


هلا رفيق :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> سوسن مش بحكيلك هسا بنطوا بوجهنا؟؟!! استعدوا لهجوم عنيف


ولا يهمك 
احنا قدها 
لا تنسى احنا مشرفين ثلثين المنتدى انا وانت وغسان 
يعني الغلبة النا بعون الله  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> _عدنا ..._


اهلين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ولا يهمك 
> احنا قدها 
> لا تنسى احنا مشرفين ثلثين المنتدى انا وانت وغسان 
> يعني الغلبة النا بعون الله


ولو ما في شك!!! لكن منلعب مع العدو حرب نفسيه :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> يا حبايبي روحوا العبوا بعيد


مشكور للمرور 
سيتم حذف الرد حسب القانون 
بدكم وقت حتى تتعلمو النظام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_سوسن احذفي ردود الاعداء .. بعد اذنك_

----------


## saousana

> واووووووووووووو


84 سيتم حذف الرد عمو حسب القانون 
بدكم تغلبوني حتى تتعودوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 84 سيتم حذف الرد عمو حسب القانون 
> بدكم تغلبوني حتى تتعودوا


معهم معهم بتعلموا.. بدهم طولة بال :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



84 سيتم حذف الرد عمو حسب القانون 
بدكم تغلبوني حتى تتعودوا 




84    الله معك_

----------


## saousana

> يا فصاعين بتعرفوا تحذفوا ردود كمان


71 الله معاك للمرة الثانية 
لن امل من حذف الردود 
القانون قانون  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



71 الله معاك للمرة الثانية 
لن امل من حذف الردود 
القانون قانون 



71 والله كبير_

----------


## saousana

> والله كان قصدي خير 
> بدي تنشهر هالدردشة وبعدين بتصيروا لحالكو تشتغلو 
> 
> اذا ما بدكم المساعدة خلص جاهز ما رح احكي فيه بالمرة


سوري محمد 
بس هاد القانون 
84 مرة اخرى 
وداعا لهذا الرد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

غسان عمار محمد واي واحد 89 تعالولي هون 
بسرعة

----------


## غسان

_هجوم عنيف ... بس بدنا ندردش هون و هون غصب عنهم_

----------


## saousana

طبعا وبدنا نورجيهم اثرنا الكبير في المنتدى 
رح تعرفوا انه احنا كلمتنا ماشية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> غسان عمار محمد واي واحد 89 تعالولي هون 
> بسرعة


 :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

> 


يللا فكروا معي بالخطوة القادمة 
بسرعة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_الخطوة القادمة ... العمل بجدية حتى ما ينحذف الموضوع .... وعمل جروب ل مواليد89 ...._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يللا فكروا معي بالخطوة القادمة 
> بسرعة


طس طس طس طس  :Db465236ff:  هجوم عنيف حصار مكثف

----------


## saousana

طيب غروب 
انا ما بعرف كيف 
غسان او عمار واحد فيكم يعملو 
ويعمل دعوة

----------


## غسان

الجروب جاهز ...

----------


## saousana

> هاي


out jedo 
سيتم حذف الرد بناءا على القانون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> والله وصار للذبانة دكانة وصارة تسكر على بكير


روح نام بسبوس 
لانه شكلك تعبان  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
سيتم حذف الرد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> والله وصار للذبانة دكانة وصارة تسكر على بكير


_عفوا ..._

----------


## غسان

_شو رأيكم انه نضيف شرط ... فوق ال1000 مشاركة ...  الاسباب اكيد عارفينها ..._

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:   روعة غسان 
انا موافقة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

89 و بس و الباقي كله خس  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شو رأيكو نعمل حزب ال 89 وهو بالطبع ناتج عن اتحاد الحزبين

----------


## saousana

يللا تصبحو على خير رفقاء 
انا صار موعد النوم 
امانة عندكم الدردشة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> شو رأيكو نعمل حزب ال 89 وهو بالطبع ناتج عن اتحاد الحزبين


موافقة وبشدة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_اوكي ... سوسن ضيفي الشرط الجديد على الموضوع بأول رد ..._

----------


## غسان

> شو رأيكو نعمل حزب ال 89 وهو بالطبع ناتج عن اتحاد الحزبين


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

> يللا تصبحو على خير رفقاء 
> انا صار موعد النوم 
> امانة عندكم الدردشة


_مع السلامة .. بس فيه مشكلة ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

موافق

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اذن تم الاتفاق بالاجماع على اندماج الحزبين تحت مسمى حزب ال89 و سوف يتم اصدار البيان الاول للحزب بعد قليل ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _مع السلامة .. بس فيه مشكلة ..._


شو المشكله

----------


## غسان

_عرفت شو المشكلة محمد ...._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _عرفت شو المشكلة محمد ...._


بتنحل مش مشكله .. اذا احجنا منرفع عريضة للادارة مشان تضعلنا كلمة سر للدردشة

----------


## غسان

_مدحت شطور ... احذف ردودك لحالك ..._

----------


## غسان

> بتنحل مش مشكله .. اذا احجنا منرفع عريضة للادارة مشان تضعلنا كلمة سر للدردشة


_بصير كمان ..._

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

الرجاء من الجميع احترام قوانين هذه الدردشه التي وضعتها مشرفه القسم
وسيتم حذف كافه الردود المخالفه واتخاذ اللازم عند الضروره

----------


## غسان

*مدحت (( ادارة المنتدى )) الي بتحذف .. مش مزحة ولا لعبة ... نصيحة ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كمان محمد شطور .. احذف ردودك لحالك ..

----------


## saousana

> الرجاء من الجميع احترام قوانين هذه الدردشه التي وضعتها مشرفه القسم
> وسيتم حذف كافه الردود المخالفه واتخاذ اللازم عند الضروره


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> السلام عليكم يا شباب 
> 
> عن شو قاعدين بتدردشوا اليوم


و عليكم السلام 

بس ما منحكي مع ناس اكبر منا  :Db465236ff: 

اشطب ردك

----------


## saousana

> و عليكم السلام 
> 
> بس ما منحكي مع ناس اكبر منا 
> 
> اشطب ردك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مساء الخير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسا النور

----------


## saousana

> وين احم احم؟


اوت ماما 
ما في عنا كبار 
سيتم حذف الرد حسب القوانين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا مرحبا بكل مواليد 89 

مرحبا فيكم يا حلوين

----------


## saousana

> احلى اشي انه يكون دردشة بتخص مواليد 89 وانا بشجع هاي الفكره كثير وانا بطبيعتي بحب اتعرف على الشباب اللي من جيلي وبتمنى تكون مشاركتي فعالة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اخوكم احمد نصير 
> 0788535467


عمو ارجع اقرأ القوانين 
ممنوع تشارك وانت اقل من 1000 مشاركة في المنتدى 
مش فاتحينها دردشة وبس 
سيتم حذف الرد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا مرحبا بكل مواليد 89 
> 
> مرحبا فيكم يا حلوين


انت 89؟ واذا نعم هات الدليل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> انت 89؟ واذا نعم هات الدليل


عمار خلص بس اجي لعندك على الكليه  بفرجيك  الهويه الشخصيه 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار خلص بس اجي لعندك على الكليه  بفرجيك  الهويه الشخصيه


اذن من هون حتى تيجي على الكليه ما بدي اشوفك هون...
سوسن اعملي الاجراءات اللازمه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على مهلك علينا يا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> على مهلك علينا يا عمار


هذا الموجود... وبس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *مرحبا شباب ( سوسن ، غسان ، عمار )
> 
> يا شباب أنا لسه مبارح داخل بالعشرين ...
> 
> إيش رأيكم ورح أكون عضو فعال و قوي كتير بحزبكم  ... 
> 
> نصيحه مني إنكم تقبلـــــــــــــــــــــوا ..
> 
> إيــــــــــــش رايـــــــــــــــــــــــكم  ؟؟  ..*


نأسف... رح تقوم المشرفه باللازم :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> *مرحبا شباب ( سوسن ، غسان ، عمار )
> 
> يا شباب أنا لسه مبارح داخل بالعشرين ...
> 
> إيش رأيكم ورح أكون عضو فعال و قوي كتير بحزبكم  ... 
> 
> نصيحه مني إنكم تقبلـــــــــــــــــــــوا ..
> 
> إيــــــــــــش رايـــــــــــــــــــــــكم  ؟؟  ..*


اوت انت كمان بابا 
ممنوع يعني ممنوع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> نأسف... رح تقوم المشرفه باللازم



*ما بنصحكوا يا شباب ..* :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (40):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## saousana

> *ما بنصحكوا يا شباب ..*


باي باي  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احم احم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مبروك الدردشة الجديدة وعقبال ما يصير الكوا منتدى لحالكوا يا 89  وانا معكوا من مواليد 89  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مبروك الدردشة الجديدة وعقبال ما يصير الكوا منتدى لحالكوا يا 89  وانا معكوا من مواليد 89


يا هلا ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يا هلا ..




هلا عمار كيفك؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هلا عمار كيفك؟


تمام وكيفك انت؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> تمام وكيفك انت؟



الحمد لله بخير شو بتهيألكوا لما تعملوا دردشة بس لمواليد 89؟

----------


## غسان

__

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> احنا جماعة ال88 اكبر واعقل منكم وعندنا خبرة اكثر منكم بالحياة مشان هيك بنصحكم يا حبايبي تسكرو الدردشة لانو لو بدنا نجمع حالنا تبعين ال88 بنطلع 1000 :
> 
> عندكم :انا (البوس)...عبادة شطناوي...مهدي شطناوي ....سكوربيو ...مها عزمي(ايدها طايلة)...وعندنا كمان استثناءات للي اكبر منا لانو احنا بنحترم الكبير مش زيكم


طيب يا شطور يا كبير انته .. احذف ردك

----------


## saousana

> احنا جماعة ال88 اكبر واعقل منكم وعندنا خبرة اكثر منكم بالحياة مشان هيك بنصحكم يا حبايبي تسكرو الدردشة لانو لو بدنا نجمع حالنا تبعين ال88 بنطلع 1000 :
> 
> عندكم :انا (البوس)...عبادة شطناوي...مهدي شطناوي ....سكوربيو ...مها عزمي(ايدها طايلة)...وعندنا كمان استثناءات للي اكبر منا لانو احنا بنحترم الكبير مش زيكم


حد سألك انتو شو 
احنا جماعة 89 متفقين مع بعض 
وانت مين طلب رأيك 
ردك الاى الحذف 
باي

----------


## غسان

_89 وينكم_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _89 وينكم_


دراسة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

دراسة 


ادرس منيح ... قررررب السكند ...*

----------


## saousana

مساء الخير لاهل 89 كلهم 
شو صار يا اعضاء المجموعة ؟؟
ما هي اخر القرارات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مساء الخير لاهل 89 كلهم 
> شو صار يا اعضاء المجموعة ؟؟
> ما هي اخر القرارات


مساء النور سوسن 

شو رأيك اناجل تحركاتنا لحتى اتخف الامتحانات شوي 
لانه الان صعب نجتمع بسبب الامتحانات 

ولا تخافي السلطة ماخذينها ماخذينها

----------


## saousana

> مساء النور سوسن 
> 
> شو رأيك اناجل تحركاتنا لحتى اتخف الامتحانات شوي 
> لانه الان صعب نجتمع بسبب الامتحانات 
> 
> ولا تخافي السلطة ماخذينها ماخذينها


اوك مع انه الفاينال على طول بعد السكند 
بس بنأجلها للعطلة مش مشكلة كبيرة 
المهم السلطة النا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احم احم

----------


## saousana

> احم احم


اهلين عمار 
كيف الحال ؟
بلش عندكم السكند ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اهلين عمار 
> كيف الحال ؟
> بلش عندكم السكند ؟؟


هلا سوسن...
انا الحمد لله عايش من قلة الموت :Db465236ff: 
يا ستي اليوم عين اول امتحان سكند على ما اضن يوم 29\11 :Bl (3): 

انتي كيف حالك ؟؟ بلش السكند؟

----------


## saousana

> هلا سوسن...
> انا الحمد لله عايش من قلة الموت
> يا ستي اليوم عين اول امتحان سكند على ما اضن يوم 29\11
> 
> انتي كيف حالك ؟؟ بلش السكند؟


الحمد لله انا بخير 
السكند كان على اساس يبلش الاحد 
بس تأجل ل 30 اول سكند  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الحمد لله انا بخير 
> السكند كان على اساس يبلش الاحد 
> بس تأجل ل 30 اول سكند


يالله تمام.. :Bl (3): 
بدي اسألك بتوخذو مادة هندسة البرمجيات؟

----------


## saousana

> يالله تمام..
> بدي اسألك بتوخذو مادة هندسة البرمجيات؟


اه بناخدها بس اتوقع هاي مستوى سنة ثالثة 
او انا ناوية اخدها على السنة الثالثة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اه بناخدها بس اتوقع هاي مستوى سنة ثالثة 
> او انا ناوية اخدها على السنة الثالثة


والله احنا متطلبها السابق السي++ .. بس فعلا ماده حلوه...

----------


## saousana

> والله احنا متطلبها السابق السي++ .. بس فعلا ماده حلوه...


اه يمكن والله بس انا لانها بالخطة مستوى سنة 3 
واتوقع متطلبها داتا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اه يمكن والله بس انا لانها بالخطة مستوى سنة 3 
> واتوقع متطلبها داتا


يا ستي خير..
شو في ما في؟ طس رايح جاي؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> يا ستي خير..
> شو في ما في؟ طس رايح جاي؟


صافية وافية المنتدى نايم شوفة عينك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هلا سوسن...
> انا الحمد لله عايش من قلة الموت
> يا ستي اليوم عين اول امتحان سكند على ما اضن يوم 29\11
> 
> انتي كيف حالك ؟؟ بلش السكند؟





> الحمد لله انا بخير 
> السكند كان على اساس يبلش الاحد 
> بس تأجل ل 30 اول سكند


شافين انه انا اكثر واحد ماكل هوا  :Eh S(2): 

عندي السبت امتحان و الثلاثاء امتحان 

و حضراتكو امتحاناتكو بعد شهرين 

و بتزعلو لما احكي  :Eh S(2): 

انا مظلوم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> صافية وافية المنتدى نايم شوفة عينك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  هيك كويس الشعب مقموع ونايم :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

جميع الشروط انطبقت علي ....
ما عدا المشاركات مطول عبال ما اصير 1000 ..........
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> شافين انه انا اكثر واحد ماكل هوا 
> 
> عندي السبت امتحان و الثلاثاء امتحان 
> 
> و حضراتكو امتحاناتكو بعد شهرين 
> 
> و بتزعلو لما احكي 
> 
> انا مظلوم


اسكت يا مظلوم 
انا على 30 الشهر اربع امتحانات ما رح اقدر اعمل ولا واحد ميك اب 
وعندي 4/12 الثلاث امتحانات اللي ضلو 
ما رح تقدر ترد يا مظلوم لاني مظلومة اكتر منك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> جميع الشروط انطبقت علي ....
> ما عدا المشاركات مطول عبال ما اصير 1000 ..........


طيب بشفعلك عند المشرفة 
بس يصيروا مشاركاتك 100 
شيد حيلك مش مطول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> هيك كويس الشعب مقموع ونايم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
احسن انا مراقبة الوضع 
طول اليوم الامن مستتب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> احسن انا مراقبة الوضع 
> طول اليوم الامن مستتب


 :Db465236ff:  تمام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اسكت يا مظلوم 
> انا على 30 الشهر اربع امتحانات ما رح اقدر اعمل ولا واحد ميك اب 
> وعندي 4/12 الثلاث امتحانات اللي ضلو 
> ما رح تقدر ترد يا مظلوم لاني مظلومة اكتر منك


اقنعتيني  :Eh S(2): 

سلام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اقنعتيني 
> 
> سلام


اثنين مجانين دخل عليهم الدكتور لقى واحد فيهم متعلق بالسقف ويصرخ: أنا لمبه أنا لمبه

قال الدكتور للثاني ما تنزل صاحبك

رد عليه: لا والله و نقعد بالعتمة 

خد هاي نكتبة باردة وصلتني هلا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اثنين مجانين دخل عليهم الدكتور لقى واحد فيهم متعلق بالسقف ويصرخ: أنا لمبه أنا لمبه
> 
> قال الدكتور للثاني ما تنزل صاحبك
> 
> رد عليه: لا والله و نقعد بالعتمة 
> 
> خد هاي نكتبة باردة وصلتني هلا


جد بتجنن  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اثنين مجانين دخل عليهم الدكتور لقى واحد فيهم متعلق بالسقف ويصرخ: أنا لمبه أنا لمبه
> 
> قال الدكتور للثاني ما تنزل صاحبك
> 
> رد عليه: لا والله و نقعد بالعتمة 
> 
> خد هاي نكتبة باردة وصلتني هلا


 :Db465236ff:  ضحكتيني من كل قلبي
يسلموا :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

*وينكم ,,,...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## saousana

شكلي بدي اعدل القوانين 
ما بصير نترك الدردشة يوم كامل بدون مشاركات 
وينكم يا جماعة 89  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكلي بدي اعدل القوانين 
> ما بصير نترك الدردشة يوم كامل بدون مشاركات 
> وينكم يا جماعة 89


هون ام السوس.. يعني احكي مع حالي؟؟ انتوا مش هون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكلي بدي اعدل القوانين 
> ما بصير نترك الدردشة يوم كامل بدون مشاركات 
> وينكم يا جماعة 89


ايوا لا اتعصبي علينا  :SnipeR (30): 

امتحانات  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_انتو هون ... ما حدا حكالي ..._

----------


## saousana

> هون ام السوس.. يعني احكي مع حالي؟؟ انتوا مش هون


اذا هيك اقنعتني 
كيف حالك ؟  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اذا هيك اقنعتني 
> كيف حالك ؟


الحمد لله.. مشتاقين لهوشه مطنطنه  :Db465236ff: 
انتي كيفك؟

----------


## saousana

> ايوا لا اتعصبي علينا 
> 
> امتحانات


من الصبح وانا احل في البروجكت اللي شكله ما اله حل 
خلصت 7 
وضايل 3 بس شو 3 من الاخر 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> _انتو هون ... ما حدا حكالي ..._


ما انت مشغول مع دردشة الختيارية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



ما انت مشغول مع دردشة الختيارية 


 ... حلوة هاي اختيارية ... في ملاحظة ومشكلة ... هلأبكتبهم بالمجموعات الاجتماعية_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> شكلي بدي اعدل القوانين 
> ما بصير نترك الدردشة يوم كامل بدون مشاركات 
> وينكم يا جماعة 89


انا هون يا سوسن 

بس شكلهم جماعة 89  عددهم قليل بالمنتدى

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _انتو هون ... ما حدا حكالي ..._


هلا غسانوو ... كيفووووووو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> من الصبح وانا احل في البروجكت اللي شكله ما اله حل 
> خلصت 7 
> وضايل 3 بس شو 3 من الاخر


رح تنكتب القصيدة وحياة عنيا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
>  ... حلوة هاي اختيارية ... في ملاحظة ومشكلة ... هلأبكتبهم بالمجموعات الاجتماعية_


يعني بدك تكتب اشي الحقك هناك ؟؟

----------


## saousana

> انا هون يا سوسن 
> 
> بس شكلهم جماعة 89  عددهم قليل بالمنتدى


اكتر ناس وحياة عنيا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا هون يا سوسن 
> 
> بس شكلهم جماعة 89  عددهم قليل بالمنتدى


مش حكيتلك ما بدي اشوفك لحتى تثبت انك 89؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اكتر ناس وحياة عنيا


حلفت بالغالي :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يالله سلام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

هلا غسانوو ... كيفووووووو


هلا ابو حميد ... .. كيفك انته ... انا منيح الحمدلله_

----------


## غسان

> يعني بدك تكتب اشي الحقك هناك ؟؟


_اه ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوسن اذا ممكن  احذفي درود اي عضو ما اثبت انه مواليد 89

----------


## saousana

> سوسن اذا ممكن  احذفي درود اي عضو ما اثبت انه مواليد 89


الف طلب عمار 
على حسابك كل الدردشة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_وين رحتوااا ... لا هون ولا هناك ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الف طلب عمار 
> على حسابك كل الدردشة


شكرا :Db465236ff:  كل يوم رح اجي :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> _وين رحتوااا ... لا هون ولا هناك ..._





> شكرا كل يوم رح اجي


انا كنت هناك 
تعالو شوي نحكي هناك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا كنت هناك 
> تعالو شوي نحكي هناك


طيب وينكو؟

----------


## saousana

> ولو ما بتقبلوا ضيوف بس فرق سنة


اهلا وسهلا فيكي في دارنا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس حبيبتي القانون قانون  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
باي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

:SnipeR (30):   :Eh S(2):   :SnipeR (62): 
 :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (94):   :Cry2: 
 :Icon31:   :Smile:   :SnipeR (51): 
 :Bl (3):   :SnipeR (83):   :Bl (35):  
 :Db465236ff:   :Icon15:   :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (72):  :Eh S(15): 
 :Bl (24):  :1a9661cee1:  :Icon4: 
 :SnipeR (29):  :Frown:  :SnipeR (61): 
 :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (93):  :Copy Of Baeh: 
 :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (82):  :C06a766466:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					

  
  
  
   
  









كل هاذ عشان عندك امتحان داتا_

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> 
> 
> كل هاذ عشان عندك امتحان داتا_


رح تاخدها سيد غسان السنة الجاي 
ونشوفك شو بتحكي 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> رح تاخدها سيد غسان السنة الجاي 
> ونشوفك شو بتحكي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> 


والله باخدوها العموهات طلاب المكانيك 
والله لا يورجيك اشكالهم في اللاب  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
احنا ملوك الارض وهمة ضويف عنا 
وبكونو يشكو ويصيحوا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> والله باخدوها العموهات طلاب المكانيك 
> والله لا يورجيك اشكالهم في اللاب 
> احنا ملوك الارض وهمة ضويف عنا 
> وبكونو يشكو ويصيحوا


بفهم انه غسان في خطر :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



والله باخدوها العموهات طلاب المكانيك 
والله لا يورجيك اشكالهم في اللاب 
احنا ملوك الارض وهمة ضويف عنا 
وبكونو يشكو ويصيحوا 


طلاب الميكاترونكس بياخذوها بس ... وبيشكوا لانه احنا عنا متطلبها السابف ++c ((115)) .... اما انتو متطلبها السابق مادة ثانية كمان ... مش عارف شو هي ... فالموضوع انه فيه فجوة ... من ++c للداتا مباشرة ...  .... هيك سمعت ... 

حلوة هاي احنا ملوك الارض وانتو ضيوف عنا_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (94):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

بفهم انه غسان في خطر


كأنك شمتان 


_

----------


## غسان

> 


_كيفوووو ... كيف امتحانك اليوم بالتن H_

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> طلاب الميكاترونكس بياخذوها بس ... وبيشكوا لانه احنا عنا متطلبها السابف ++c ((115)) .... اما انتو متطلبها السابق مادة ثانية كمان ... مش عارف شو هي ... فالموضوع انه فيه فجوة ... من ++c للداتا مباشرة ...  .... هيك سمعت ... 
> 
> حلوة هاي احنا ملوك الارض وانتو ضيوف عنا_


متطلبها السابق c112او اوبجكت 
بس عنجد انا بحزن على اللي معانا بكونو زي السنافر عنجد  :Db465236ff: 
بس انا سألت ابتهال حكتلي انه اختياري للمكانيك العادي 
يعني يمكن ترجع تاخدها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> 


 :SnipeR (62): 



> _كيفوووو ... كيف امتحانك اليوم بالتن H_


patho صح ؟؟  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
> كأنك شمتان 
> 
> 
> _


 :Db465236ff:  له يا رفيق انا بس سألت سوسن ولسى ما جاوبت :Bl (3):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _كيفوووو ... كيف امتحانك اليوم بالتن H_


هلا غسان 

والله امتحاني اليوم كان عندكو بال G2 

صدق كل امتحان بمتحنه بالهندسية بطلع احلى من الثاني 

بعديها مظيتها داير عندكو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> بفهم انه غسان في خطر


اه هاد سؤال  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
فكرته استنتاج  :Db465236ff: 
ما بعرف  :SnipeR (94):  الا اذا بده يتخصص مكاترونكس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> patho صح ؟؟


صح  :SnipeR (62): 

شو عرفك  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اه هاد سؤال 
> فكرته استنتاج 
> ما بعرف  الا اذا بده يتخصص مكاترونكس


اذن غسان حدد موقفك :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



متطلبها السابق c112او اوبجكت 
بس عنجد انا بحزن على اللي معانا بكونو زي السنافر عنجد 
بس انا سألت ابتهال حكتلي انه اختياري للمكانيك العادي 
يعني يمكن ترجع تاخدها 


 ... سنافر (( )) .. مين ابتهال ... بعدين انا رح اخذها هيك هيك لاني بدي افرع ميكاترونكس ....  ...  ... ان شاء الله_

----------


## saousana

> صح 
> 
> شو عرفك


الي صاحبة طب اسنان 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
>  ... سنافر (( )) .. مين ابتهال ... بعدين انا رح اخذها هيك هيك لاني بدي افرع ميكاترونكس ....  ...  ... ان شاء الله_


سوسن غسان بخطر؟

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
>  ... سنافر (( )) .. مين ابتهال ... بعدين انا رح اخذها هيك هيك لاني بدي افرع ميكاترونكس ....  ...  ... ان شاء الله_


ابتهال = اينجل وسبر 
هاي من اوائل هندسة المكانيك في الجامعة "ما شاء الله عنها "
يا حرام رح تيجيك ايام متل هيك 
تكون تحد ابتسامات طالعة نازلة 
وتصير سنفور مرة اخرى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الي صاحبة طب اسنان


سوالفها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

 له يا رفيق انا بس سألت سوسن ولسى ما جاوبت









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

هلا غسان 

والله امتحاني اليوم كان عندكو بال G2 

صدق كل امتحان بمتحنه بالهندسية بطلع احلى من الثاني 

بعديها مظيتها داير عندكو 


وانا كل امتحان بمتحنه بالطبية باكل هوا فيه  ... 

وانا ظليت اليوم داير بالطبية ... 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

صح 

شو عرفك 


العصفورة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

اذن غسان حدد موقفك


انا مع قيام دولة فلسطين ... وخروج الامريكان من العراق_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بالله سؤال الكم 

كيف يمكن ان اتأقلم مع الـ Facebook 

يا جماعه لما افوته برتفع ضغطي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا كل امتحان بمتحنه بالطبية باكل هوا فيه  ... 
> 
> وانا ظليت اليوم داير بالطبية ... 
> ...


بتصدق انا كل فكري اليوم الاحد وتعليق دوام 
والله الداتا خلتني افقد الاحساس بالوقت  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
هسة اكتشفت انه اليوم الثلاثاء عادي دوام

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بالله سؤال الكم 
> 
> كيف يمكن ان اتأقلم مع الـ Facebook 
> 
> يا جماعه لما افوته برتفع ضغطي


لا بقرف ما بطيقه :SnipeR (19):

----------


## saousana

> بالله سؤال الكم 
> 
> كيف يمكن ان اتأقلم مع الـ Facebook 
> 
> يا جماعه لما افوته برتفع ضغطي


ليش ؟؟ 
بالعكس انا متأقلمة معاه تمام 
واذا الك على المافيا خليني اضمك للعصابة العالمية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا كل امتحان بمتحنه بالطبية باكل هوا فيه  ... 
> 
> بعرف وجهنا شؤم 
> ...


..

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

سوسن غسان بخطر؟


يا زلمة هيه وقفت على الداتا ... تعال شوف الستاتيك ولا السترينغث ولا الداينمك 



تخيل افرج الفيرست بالستاتيكس  بشعبتنا  ... 3.5 من 25  ...  ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



ابتهال = اينجل وسبر 
هاي من اوائل هندسة المكانيك في الجامعة "ما شاء الله عنها "
يا حرام رح تيجيك ايام متل هيك 
تكون تحد ابتسامات طالعة نازلة 
وتصير سنفور مرة اخرى 



اينجل وسبر ..اه هاي عنا بالمنتدى ميكانيك وانا ما بعرف ...  ... 

 ... خلص لا ابتسامات بعد اليوم ... كله  .... 
بعد اذنك ابو حميد_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا عمي هيك الدردشه ولا بلا  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ليش ؟؟ 
> بالعكس انا متأقلمة معاه تمام 
> واذا الك على المافيا خليني اضمك للعصابة العالمية


كثير قررت انه اتأقلم معه 

بعيش يوم يومين ، بعديها بقرف حالي و بتركه 

المشكلة كل الدنيا شغاله عليه ، بدي اواكب العصر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> يا زلمة هيه وقفت على الداتا ... تعال شوف الستاتيك ولا السترينغث ولا الداينمك 
> 
> 
> 
> تخيل افرج الفيرست بالستاتيكس  بشعبتنا  ... 3.5 من 25  ...  ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
3.5  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بلاووووووووووي هاي الجامعة 3.5 
طيب انا الحمد لله ناحجة 
نفسي اعرف شو بده يتحمل هالمعدل 
الغريب يا اخي انه في ناس بتتخرج معدلها ممتاز  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

بالله سؤال الكم 

كيف يمكن ان اتأقلم مع الـ Facebook 

يا جماعه لما افوته برتفع ضغطي 


روح عليه وقله ... بدي اتأقلم معك  ... حلو الفيس بوك .. ماله 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



بتصدق انا كل فكري اليوم الاحد وتعليق دوام 
والله الداتا خلتني افقد الاحساس بالوقت 
هسة اكتشفت انه اليوم الثلاثاء عادي دوام 


هوه اليوم الثلاثاء 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

لا بقرف ما بطيقه



لا حلو_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> 
> يا زلمة هيه وقفت على الداتا ... تعال شوف الستاتيك ولا السترينغث ولا الداينمك 
> 
> 
> 
> تخيل افرج الفيرست بالستاتيكس  بشعبتنا  ... 3.5 من 25  ...  ..
> 
> هاي مره اسمعت واحد منكم بحكي عن السترينغث انه صعبه ، حكيت بحالي كلها قوة ، على قانون نيوتن كل اشي بنحل 
> ...


على حسابك غسان  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> كثير قررت انه اتأقلم معه 
> 
> بعيش يوم يومين ، بعديها بقرف حالي و بتركه 
> 
> المشكلة كل الدنيا شغاله عليه ، بدي اواكب العصر


حلو كتير ماله  :Db465236ff: 
اسمع مني انضم لعصابة المافيا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا عمي هيك الدردشه ولا بلا


بعين الحسود  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					


 
3.5 
بلاووووووووووي هاي الجامعة 3.5 
طيب انا الحمد لله ناحجة 
نفسي اعرف شو بده يتحمل هالمعدل 
الغريب يا اخي انه في ناس بتتخرج معدلها ممتاز 





ممتاز ... 




لا والمشكلة ما في زيادة ولا ربع علامة ..._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> 
> روح عليه وقله ... بدي اتأقلم معك  ... حلو الفيس بوك .. ماله 
> 
> 
> 
> هوه اليوم الثلاثاء 
> 
> 
> ...


مره حملت باقة ورد ، و رحت عليه و حكيتله بدي اتأقلم معك ، حكالي اوووووووووووووت

و من يوميها ، هذا انا ، و هذاك هوه

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ممتاز ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا والمشكلة ما في زيادة ولا ربع علامة ..._


والله ممتاز ... خصوصا قسمكم  :SnipeR (30): 
يعني صحيح المعدل في الاورغنايز راسب بس مش 3.5 
احنا الافرج فيها كان 37/100 
دكتورنا بده يزيد اي اشي 
بس الدكتور الثاني لئييييييييييم ما رضي 
انا الحمد لله عملت فيها منيح كسبانة على الجهتين 
بس برضه بلاوي 
احكيلي بتاخد سيركت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حلو كتير ماله 
> اسمع مني انضم لعصابة المافيا


شو فيها عصابة المافيا هاي 

ما هي ابرز هدافها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
> روح عليه وقله ... بدي اتأقلم معك  ... حلو الفيس بوك .. ماله 
> 
> 
> 
> هوه اليوم الثلاثاء 
> 
> 
> ...


انت الحلو :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

مره حملت باقة ورد ، و رحت عليه و حكيتله بدي اتأقلم معك ، حكالي اوووووووووووووت

و من يوميها ، هذا انا ، و هذاك هوه 




هيك عمل فيك .... خلص بدي اتضامن معك ...

لافيس بوك بعد اليوم ...

غلى فكرة حكالي اكثر من حدا قاطعه لانه مؤسسه يهودي ....

وهوه ممنوع بعدة دول عربية مثل سوريا على ما اظن_

----------


## saousana

والامارات كمان يا غسان 
GUYS يللا نروح شوي على دردشة الكبار وبنرجع على المجموعة ؟؟

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					


والله ممتاز ... خصوصا قسمكم 
يعني صحيح المعدل في الاورغنايز راسب بس مش 3.5 
احنا الافرج فيها كان 37/100 
دكتورنا بده يزيد اي اشي 
بس الدكتور الثاني لئييييييييييم ما رضي 
انا الحمد لله عملت فيها منيح كسبانة على الجهتين 
بس برضه بلاوي 
احكيلي بتاخد سيركت 


نيالكم ... 



سيركت .... اه ... سنة ثالثة_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> والامارات كمان يا غسان 
> GUYS يللا نروح شوي على دردشة الكبار وبنرجع على المجموعة ؟؟


ok  يالله ندردش مع الكبار :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_شايف عجبتكو الدردشة هناك ..._

----------


## saousana

> _شايف عجبتكو الدردشة هناك ..._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا هون الاصل

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					




لا هون الاصل 


ااااكيد ... 

عقبال مهو جاي الاحد واخلص من هم الامتحانات .._

----------


## غسان

_صحيح على حد معلوماتك سوسن ... الاحد والاثنين ... تعليق دوام طبية بس ... ولا طبية وهندسية ..؟؟_

----------


## saousana

> _صحيح على حد معلوماتك سوسن ... الاحد والاثنين ... تعليق دوام طبية بس ... ولا طبية وهندسية ..؟؟_


الطبية اكيد تعليق 
بالنسبة للهندسية اسال دكتور المادة 
احنا هيك بنعمل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوالفكوا.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



الطبية اكيد تعليق 
بالنسبة للهندسية اسال دكتور المادة 
احنا هيك بنعمل 


شكله هيك رح نعمل ... 

يالله تصبحون على خير .... بالتوفيق بالداتا سوسن_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
> شكله هيك رح نعمل ... 
> 
> يالله تصبحون على خير .... بالتوفيق بالداتا سوسن_


كل يوم تعال

----------


## saousana

> والله عنجد 
> شو هالشي 
> اساسا لازم نعترض احنا مواليد 85 
> ما الي خص يا بنشارك في دردشتكم يا اما بتنزلوا دردشة لمواليد 85


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

في حدا ؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا

----------


## غسان

_انته بعدك بتعيط .._

----------


## saousana

> في حدا ؟





> لا


انا هون بس مش جاي على بالي احكي هناك 
يا اخي نفسي اعرف ليش الكل ما بحب هاد الدردشة 

مع انه انا فرحتي اليوم غير شكل ... وفي زيادة 3 علامات 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					





انا هون بس مش جاي على بالي احكي هناك 
يا اخي نفسي اعرف ليش الكل ما بحب هاد الدردشة 

مع انه انا فرحتي اليوم غير شكل ... وفي زيادة 3 علامات 



يامبروك يامبروك .. وشو بدك تحلينا سوسن ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ام السوس يا ام السوس بدنا حلوان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عمار اقول .... 

ابو الغساسين مين اللي بعيط 

سوسن مبروك عؤبالنا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار اقول .... 
> 
> ابو الغساسين مين اللي بعيط 
> 
> سوسن مبروك عؤبالنا




........................................

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

عمار اقول .... 

ابو الغساسين مين اللي بعيط 

سوسن مبروك عؤبالنا 


 ... انته ابو حميد .. لسى ما صار اكتفاء عندك من ال بكفي يا رجل عشانك ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
>  ... انته ابو حميد .. لسى ما صار اكتفاء عندك من ال بكفي يا رجل عشانك ..._


بعدين هذول( :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ) الماني اصلي مستورد بس تهريب :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> بعدين هذول() الماني اصلي مستورد بس تهريب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> 
>  ... انته ابو حميد .. لسى ما صار اكتفاء عندك من ال بكفي يا رجل عشانك ..._


باقٍ على العهد  :Eh S(2):  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بعدين هذول() الماني اصلي مستورد بس تهريب


اتخوث انته 

على راي هيفا : انته ما تنفعش حبيبي

----------


## غسان

> اتخوث انته 
> 
> على راي هيفا : انته ما تنفعش حبيبي


_ شوه ابوحميد ... هيفاء_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _ شوه ابوحميد ... هيفاء_


هيفا .. بس ما اتؤلش لحد ..  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _ شوه ابوحميد ... هيفاء_


هاذ هيك وعلى العهد :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					

هيفا .. بس ما اتؤلش لحد .. 


صحيح .. مش زابطة هيفاء مع 

_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هاذ هيك وعلى العهد


شو مفهمك انت  :SnipeR (19): 

كل شي لحاله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> 
> صحيح .. مش زابطة هيفاء مع 
> 
> _


انته بس زبطها ابو الغساسين .. بتزبط  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو مفهمك انت 
> 
> كل شي لحاله


يا زلمه تضرب انت وفهمك وعهدك وهيفاء

----------


## غسان

> انته بس زبطها ابو الغساسين .. بتزبط


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا زلمه تضرب انت وفهمك وعهدك وهيفاء


شايفين 

شو بده يفهمه هذا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شايفين 
> 
> شو بده يفهمه هذا


شوفوا مين بحكي...يرحم ايام زمان كنت تحكي الواسطه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شوفوا مين بحكي...يرحم ايام زمان كنت تحكي الواسطه


ولك عمّا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب بكفي اليوم..
غسان ما بدي اوصيك عليه هاذ ابو( :Eh S(2): )

----------


## غسان

> طيب بكفي اليوم..
> غسان ما بدي اوصيك عليه هاذ ابو()


_ولا يهمك ... ابوحميد حبيبنا_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _ولا يهمك ... ابوحميد حبيبنا_


على راسي غسانووو

----------


## غسان

> 



 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## saousana

> صباح الخير 
> 
> بس حبيت اصبح 
> 
> طالع طالع


 :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> صباح الخير 
> 
> بس حبيت اصبح 
> 
> طالع طالع


صباح النور 

بس اوووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 


من تأثير الامتحانات عادي  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## saousana

> من تأثير الامتحانات عادي


قرفانة حالي 
رح يصيبني انهيار عصبي منها 
طيب انا شو بدي بمادة بناء مش فاهمة  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قرفانة حالي 
> رح يصيبني انهيار عصبي منها 
> طيب انا شو بدي بمادة بناء مش فاهمة


الله بعين سوسن / خلينا نوخذ هالدكاترة على قد عقولهم و ندرس  :Bl (19): 

وانا الثاني شو بدي بالطريقة اللي البكتيريا من خلالها بتصنع mRNA  :SnipeR (67): 

وتصنع ولا ما تصنع  :SnipeR (77): 

وانا مالي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> احزاب اخر زمن


يا شاطر اطلع

----------


## saousana

> الله بعين سوسن / خلينا نوخذ هالدكاترة على قد عقولهم و ندرس 
> 
> وانا الثاني شو بدي بالطريقة اللي البكتيريا من خلالها بتصنع mRNA 
> 
> وتصنع ولا ما تصنع 
> 
> وانا مالي


 :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  :Bl (19):  هاد الفيس بيشبه شوي الفيس اللي في المسنجر اللي اختصاره :S 
اووووف منها من جامعة 
والله اشي بقرف 
بقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرف 
الله يعينا ويصبرنا 
بس بتعرف شو فوائد الواحد ينزل 18 
بيبدا الفصل وبيخلص وهو مش حاس بحاله 
ركض ركض  :Eh S(20):

----------


## saousana

ولا اشي ولا اشي ولا اشي 
 :Bl (14):

----------


## diyaomari

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> 


اهلين بالوافدين الجدد  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## diyaomari

> اهلين بالوافدين الجدد


كيفك سوسن ....؟
طمنينا عنك وعن آخر الأخبار .....؟
صارلنا مدة ما حكينا ...................
فهاتي الاخبار من الاخر

يلا يا شاطرة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

? is any body here  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> ? is any body here


yeh me 
but i'm about to die 
bnfa3 ?? :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> yeh me 
> but i'm about to die 
> bnfa3 ??



ye263ni 

sho malik  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> ye263ni 
> 
> sho malik


wala shi  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  
bas brsob bas 3adiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> wala shi  
> bas brsob bas 3adiiiiiiiiii


e7ke men waray : ameen

ya rab ne7'las ana w sawsan men eltekno 3ala 7'eer 

ya rab eser ma3na mana3ah men eldakatreh 

ya rab n7o6 edna 3ala elktab eser sahel 

ya rab entah a3lam be7alna 

ya rab koon m3na 

ya rab  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> e7ke men waray : ameen
> 
> ya rab ne7'las ana w sawsan men eltekno 3ala 7'eer 
> 
> ya rab eser ma3na mana3ah men eldakatreh 
> 
> ya rab n7o6 edna 3ala elktab eser sahel 
> 
> ya rab entah a3lam be7alna 
> ...


ameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen

bas wallah 7mltha 5ls brsob bsrob 3njad  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
t5yal 2na Saousan Azmi ....t5yal enno 2na bd7mel madeh
lololololololololololololololoollollesh  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
> 
> bas wallah 7mltha 5ls brsob bsrob 3njad 
> t5yal 2na Saousan Azmi ....t5yal enno 2na bd7mel madeh
> lololololololololololololololoollollesh


la ya sawsan sho trsobi 

shedi 7eelk , na7no laha

----------


## saousana

> la ya sawsan sho trsobi 
> 
> shedi 7eelk , na7no laha


lesh btfkroni bkzeb 
wallah ma bnja7 
aklet hawa 
allah y3dmni eljam3a elle 5ltni astna el nja7 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

واو عربي :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> lesh btfkroni bkzeb 
> wallah ma bnja7 
> aklet hawa 
> allah y3dmni eljam3a elle 5ltni astna el nja7


allah be3en ya sawsan 

bas lesh ma ne7ke bel 3arabi 

walla eltekno nstna el 3arabi  :Eh S(2):  ?

----------


## saousana

طيب عربي 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طيب عربي


لا شي يستحق الدموع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طيب عربي


نحن نستحق الدموع  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> لا شي يستحق الدموع


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
طلعو اشي جديد 
يمكن لسة ما وصل دكانتكم  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طلعو اشي جديد 
> يمكن لسة ما وصل دكانتكم


طيب طيار من هون :SnipeR (19):

----------


## saousana

> طيب طيار من هون


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
لا تحكي طيار 
بتجاكر  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا تحكي طيار 
> بتجاكر


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> allah be3en ya sawsan 
> 
> bas lesh ma ne7ke bel 3arabi 
> walla eltekno nstna el 3arabi  ?


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 







> طيب عربي



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




> نحن نستحق الدموع


 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

هون ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هون ؟؟


ابصر :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> ابصر


على قولت غسان يعني صار يشوف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> على قولت غسان يعني صار يشوف


 :Db465236ff:  طيب شو ما تحكوا؟؟ حكيكوا بالقطاره :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

_ايوه .... كيفكم ..؟؟_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _ايوه .... كيفكم ..؟؟_


اوتين.... بخير الحمد لله وانت هاو ار يو؟

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



على قولت غسان يعني صار يشوف 


 ... سوالفه 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

 طيب شو ما تحكوا؟؟ حكيكوا بالقطاره


الراوتر جلطني ... كل شوي بشرت .._

----------


## غسان

> اوتين.... بخير الحمد لله وانت هاو ار يو؟


_منيح .... الحمدلله ... كيف الهمة عشان العيد ..؟؟_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
>  ... سوالفه 
> 
> 
> 
> الراوتر جلطني ... كل شوي بشرت .._


 :Db465236ff:  طيب اجلطه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _منيح .... الحمدلله ... كيف الهمة عشان العيد ..؟؟_


عيد  :Db465236ff:  قال عيد... اما شو محضرلك احلا 5 مواد من الي بحبهم قلبك... من الاخر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					



لا تغلبي حالك بالحذف رح احذفها بس اتأكد انكم شفتوها 



 ...شفناها بتقدر تحذفها_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب غسان ومجلوط من الراوتر.. وسوسن من شو؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> طيب اجلطه


_شبكت بالخط كله عندي ..._

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

عيد  قال عيد... اما شو محضرلك احلا 5 مواد من الي بحبهم قلبك... من الاخر 


 ...شايف والله ما بتكمل عطلة من الاخر ... بس كلها دراسة_

----------


## غسان

> طيب غسان ومجلوط من الراوتر.. وسوسن من شو؟


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _شبكت بالخط كله عندي ..._


 :Db465236ff:  سوالفك..
على فكره تابعو المجموعه..

----------


## saousana

انا كنت اتفرج على صور لين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_شو صاير تطورات من وراي_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا كنت اتفرج على صور لين


كلامك مش مفهوم

----------


## غسان

> انا كنت اتفرج على صور لين


_مين لين ...؟؟_

----------


## غسان

_وين بتختفوا .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _وين بتختفوا .._


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

النا و بس... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام و انتم بخير يا اهل الـ89

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_كل عام و انتم بخير يا اهل الـ89_


_ وانته ب1000 خير ابو حميد .. كيفوو اليوم .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _وانته ب1000 خير ابو حميد .. كيفوو اليوم .._


الحمد لله تمام بس وين ما حد مبين اليوم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شلونكوا يا 89؟

انا بخير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شلونكوا يا 89؟
> 
> انا بخير


هلا جنيدي 

ادينا عايشين 

عامل اييه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_هلا جنيدي 

ادينا عايشين 

عامل اييه
_


 شاي :Db465236ff: 

تشرب؟ :Db465236ff: 

انا كويس و الحمد لله

بس وين الجميع خليني افيعكوا اليوم :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شاي
> 
> تشرب؟
> 
> انا كويس و الحمد لله
> 
> بس وين الجميع خليني افيعكوا اليوم


والله الجميع مختفيين 

ابصر شو في 

طيب فيعني انا ولا ما بنفع ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_والله الجميع مختفيين 

ابصر شو في 

طيب فيعني انا ولا ما بنفع ؟
_


 يا اخي انت مزاجك معصب :Db465236ff: 

يا خوفي تطلع الدقه فيه انا :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_ابو الخل كيفك؟_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلين عمار 

تمام و الحمد لله 

و انت؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اهلين عمار 

تمام و الحمد لله 

و انت؟
_


 انا مروق على الااااااااخر .... للان بخير والحمد لله..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا اخي انت مزاجك معصب
> 
> يا خوفي تطلع الدقه فيه انا


له مين حكالك هيك 

انت بس جرب بفيع من دون اشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_له مين حكالك هيك 

انت بس جرب بفيع من دون اشي 
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_بتسمحولي احكيلكو مسا الخير_ 
_وكل عام وانتم بخير_






اه منسمحلك ... خلص وصلت عيديتك :Db465236ff:  يعني يا بتحذف مشاركتك او بتستنى ام السوس تيجي وتحذفها :Db465236ff: .. على كل وانت بألف خير .......... بس لو الدنيا مش عيد بس.. الله ستر :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
بتسمحولي احكيلكو مسا الخير 
وكل عام وانتم بخير






اه منسمحلك ... خلص وصلت عيديتك يعني يا بتحذف مشاركتك او بتستنى ام السوس تيجي وتحذفها.. على كل وانت بألف خير .......... بس لو الدنيا مش عيد بس.. الله ستر



لا انا ما بحذفها 
بس تيجي سوسن بتحذفها
بعدين هالمشاركه عيديه بس
_


 اطلع من هون يا مقصوف الرقبه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بلاش.................. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

[caution] 
الرجاء من الجميع الالتزام بقوانين دردشه 89 وعدم وضع الردود الا بعد الاطلاع على قوانين الدردشه في الصفحه الاولى من البوست
[/caution]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وين الشعب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي  
_



سلالالالالالالالالالالالام على الجميع


_


 وعليكم السلام... بس شو يعني اداره يعني مسموحلك تحكي هون؟ :Db465236ff:  على دردشة الخناشير هو ممنوع و يا ريت تشوف تحذير حلا :Db465236ff:  وعندك خيارين.. يا اما بتحذف مشاركتك او بتستنى سوسن او حلا يجو يحذفوها :Db465236ff:  سوالفك :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي  
_سلالالالالالالالالالالالام على الجميع_


 هلالالالالالالالا ابو العلالي 

كيفك و شو اخبارك 

رد بسرعه قبل ما تيجي سوسن تشطب ردك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_اقتباس: 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالام على الجميع


هلالالالالالالالا ابو العلالي  
كيفك و شو اخبارك  
رد بسرعه قبل ما تيجي سوسن تشطب ردك_ 


 الله يعينك يا ام السوس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

الرجاء من الجميع الالتزام بقوانين دردشه 89 وعدم وضع الردود الا بعد الاطلاع على قوانين الدردشه في الصفحه الاولى من البوست

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان 					 
_مش حرام بعد السلام عليكو واحنا شو انسوي وين الديمقراطية باهلمنتدى
الرجاء الرد السريع جدا جدا


سيتم حذف الرد 
مشكور على المرور
_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وينكم يا 89 ؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس: 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _وينكم يا 89 ؟_




بندرس  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
لسه ما خلصت سكند انا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





بندرس 
لسه ما خلصت سكند انا 



_


[OVERLINE] 
 نيردااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  :Db465236ff:  نيرداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااات :Db465236ff: 
[/OVERLINE]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بندرس 
> لسه ما خلصت سكند انا


الله يكون معك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> 
> 
> 
> [overline] 
>  نيردااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  نيرداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااات
> [/overline]_


شايف بالله عنهم 
انا من زمان بقول انه كلهم نيرادت 
صدقت هسة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_



شايف بالله عنهم 

انا من زمان بقول انه كلهم نيرادت 
صدقت هسة 



_


 هسا صار احنا وهمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خلص صدقت.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مسسسسسسسسسسسسساء الخير

----------


## غسان

__

_اهلاااا عماااار ..._

_من زمان .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هلا فيك غسان.. يا اخي هون احلا ليش الحكي

----------


## saousana

ايوا يا جماعة 89 
شو عندكم خطط  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو بتقترحي؟

----------


## saousana

يا جماعة في جواسيس 
حرام عليكم نترك عبادة لحاله هناك 
هيو هون بتجسس وما بحكي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Icon31: اذن لانه في جواسيس.. عبروني بجموعة مواليد 89 واذا في خطط منحكيها.. ومنحكي مع دردشة الخناشير مش مشكله

----------


## غسان

_عبادة شكلنا بدنا نعمله فيتو هون ..._

_استثناء .._

----------


## غسان

:Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هــل من أحد هنا ...

----------


## غسان

_وين ال89 .._

----------


## saousana

هون في المنتدى 
بس شو 
ولا بلاش 
انا فكرت العواصف غرقتك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_لا مش العواصف ._
_ بس اجا اخوي من عمان .. صارلي اسبوع مش شايفه .. فقعدت معه .._

----------


## saousana

> _لا مش العواصف ._
> _ بس اجا اخوي من عمان .. صارلي اسبوع مش شايفه .. فقعدت معه .._


يا سيدي الحمد لله على سلامتك وسلامته  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (94):

----------


## غسان

_الله يسلمك .._ 

_تفضل ابوالقسايمه .._

----------


## saousana

اهلين محمد  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_مساااااء الخير .. وين ال89 ...؟؟؟_

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_ياي انا بحياتي ما دخلت هووون 

يا اهلا وسهلا فيه والله منورة يا آيات الدردشة فيك_ 



_ ايات سنضطر اسفين حذف مشاركتك .._

_يعز علينا ذلك .. لكن القوانين قوانين .._

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مسالخير
كيفك غسان . . . شو وينكم

----------


## saousana

مساء الخير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هون :SnipeR (51):

----------


## saousana

> هههههههههههه ايات هلأ رح تيجي سوسن تحذف ردك


او يمكن غسان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_مسالخير

كيفك غسان . . . شو وينكم
_


_ اهلا زهرة المطر .. كيف حالك ..؟؟؟_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_مساء الخير_ 



_يا مساء النور .. اهلا وسهلا .. كيفك اليوم ..؟؟؟_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_هههههههههههه ايات هلأ رح تيجي سوسن تحذف ردك_ 


_ وردك كمان .._ 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_هون_


_ اهلااا عمار .. كيف الصحة .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سوسن اعملي اللازم للردود المخالفه  :Bl (14): 
وشو رأيكم نرح ع القروب نحكي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كيفك سوسو

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_مسا الخير

انا مواليد ال86
بصير ادردش معكم
_


_لا لا صعب .. لو انك ال85 بنفكر بالموضوع .._

----------


## saousana

> مسا الخير
> 
> انا مواليد ال86
> بصير ادردش معكم


اهلا هلا بندردش معكم على دردشة الكبار 
هون النا بس 89  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شو يا جماعة
تروحي على الجرووب

----------


## غسان

_وين الرفيق الخامس .. وين ابن عمك با عمار .. اين شاعرنا ...؟؟؟_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

خلينا نحكي على القروب شوي

----------


## saousana

هلا زهرة المطر 
انا منيحة تمام 


هلا عمار وين ما بدك بنحكي 

هلا غسان انا منيحة تمام 
انت كيفك ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هسا بيجي يا غسان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _وين الرفيق الخامس .. وين ابن عمك با عمار .. اين شاعرنا ...؟؟؟_


ها انا ذا ايها الرفيق ، اسبقني الى الجروب  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اذن يالله تفضلو على القروب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شو هلأ عنجد القسايمة شاعر

كتير قرأت هالموضوع بالمنتدى

----------


## غسان

_انا تمام الحمدلله .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو هلأ عنجد القسايمة شاعر
> 
> كتير قرأت هالموضوع بالمنتدى


هيك بحكو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

طيب لازم يكون عليكم رقيب انتو بعدكم صغار بدكم توجيه من الكبار ؟؟!! :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ممكن من غسان وزهره التوجه للقروب  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بس لا تحذفوا ردي خلو دقيقتين  :SnipeR (30):  بدي سؤال لعمار

عمار والدك الدكتور محمد هو اللي ماخذ مادة الهيدروليك

----------


## آلجوري

لهدرجة أنا بخوف؟؟ وين اختفيتوا  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## prince89

مرحبا
انا مو موليد 89
لس بحب رقم 89 كتييييير
بصير اشارك معكم

----------


## mosa

MAR7ABA KEEEEFKM ANA MAWALEED 89

----------


## شمعة امل

هاي
يمكن هلا انطبقت جميع الشروط عليا

----------


## شمعة امل

:Icon31:

----------


## eng. Ehsan

راحت عليك يا عبادة... :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

خلوني معكم انا مواليد 88 مش فرق كتير صح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خلوني معكم انا مواليد 88 مش فرق كتير صح


قبلك حاولو كثييييييييييييير ، ولا يمكن بالـ89 ما في واسطات و محسوبيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> قبلك حاولو كثييييييييييييير ، ولا يمكن بالـ89 ما في واسطات و محسوبيه


هيك الله يسامحكم :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  زعلتوني   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هيك الله يسامحكم زعلتوني


خلص لا تزعلي .. انا بعملك استثناء خاص الك 

يا ناس مجد من ال89 و الها بند خاص فيها بدستور ال89 

و اللي بزعل مجد بزعلني  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> خلص لا تزعلي .. انا بعملك استثناء خاص الك 
> 
> يا ناس مجد من ال89 و الها بند خاص فيها بدستور ال89 
> 
> و اللي بزعل مجد بزعلني


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااي كلكم زوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

يسلمووووووووووووو محمد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة هذا مش اسلوب بعرف يلي بعلن حرب بدو يعد الجثث لا قصدي البهادل 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

وتحياتي لمواليد 89 

من مواليد 88 وعلى راسهم انا تحية .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عفكرة هذا مش اسلوب بعرف يلي بعلن حرب بدو يعد الجثث لا قصدي البهادل 
> 
> 
> 
> وتحياتي لمواليد 89 
> 
> من مواليد 88 وعلى راسهم انا تحية .


حبيبي انت مين حكى معك ؟ و مين جاب سيرة الحروب 
شكلك مخربط العنوان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_
حبيبي انت مين حكى معك ؟ و مين جاب سيرة الحروب 
شكلك مخربط العنوان_ 





و الله و طلعلك صوت يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لا تيجي بابن مدرستي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> و الله و طلعلك صوت يا معلم
> 
> لا تيجي بابن مدرستي


على راسي ابو الجنيدي  :Db465236ff: 
بتمون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_

على راسي ابو الجنيدي 
بتمون 
_



 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
وينكم يا اهل ال89 

غسانو بكمل اليوم > لازم نستكمل نشاطاتنا 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_صباح  الخير 89 ..._
_ اليوم لازم نعمل اجتماع طارئ لبحث اخر المستجدات على الساحه المنتداويه ...  بالليل ..._

----------


## saousana

فااااااااااااااااااااااااضيين اشغال احنا 
خلصنا امتحانات 
وكان فصل من الاخر .... عنجد من الاخر

----------


## غسان

_اين انتم يا 89 ..؟؟؟؟_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ها نحن هنا غسانو لازم نعمل اجتماع هاليومين على القروب ، مو ؟  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_اليوم ليش هاليومين .. اين بقية الرفاق .؟؟؟_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
لا اظنهم سيجتمعون الان ..  :Db465236ff: 

خلينا بتعث رسالة لكل الرفاق نبلغهم بموعد محدد .. اذا كان الموعد اليوم بجوز مش الكل ييجي 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_مممممممممممم ... خلص اوك .. خليها لبكره .. واكيد همه رح يقروا الي كتبناه .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
اوك لبكرة 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اوك هي بكرة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## غسان

_ جد اجا بكره ..._ 

_كيقك .؟؟؟ هلا بنستدعي بقية الرفاق ..._

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بنفع يا تكناويه؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وله اروح ازحلق :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا تعبان , اذا قدرت بكون موجود 
سلام

----------


## saousana

اهلا غسان 
اهلا خالد 
كيفكم ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
انا بخير و الحمد لله :Icon31: 

و انتِ؟ :Icon31: 

طمنينا عنك؟ :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ بتنفع ونص يا ابو الخل .. سلامات عمار بانتظارك ..._ 

_اهلا سوسن .. انا تمام بعدني مازهقت  .. عطله موفقه لحد الان ..._

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حبيبي ابو الغساسين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يجبر بخاطرك زي ما جبرت بخاطري :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو اخبارك؟ :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_ اخباري عال العال ... انته وين مداوم بكره بالبولتيكنك .؟؟؟؟_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
ان شاء الله :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
[/align]

الله يستر

مقاومة مواد

و تحويل طاقه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_يالله بسيطه بسيطه ... اتا رايح هلا وراجع_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ابو الجنيدي شو باقي تسوي هون 

براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا  :SnipeR (30): 

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 

صحيح انته حبيبي و بتمون 

بس اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> ابو الجنيدي شو باقي تسوي هون 
> 
> براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا 
> 
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
> 
> صحيح انته حبيبي و بتمون 
> 
> ...


اسمع علي جاي يا مصخمط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا مش بداركم حتى تحكيلي اووووووووووووت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بعدين شو مال ثقافتك قالبه انجليزي مره وحده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو مالو العربي؟ :Db465236ff: من ايش بشكي؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اسمع علي جاي يا مصخمط
> 
> انا مش بداركم حتى تحكيلي اووووووووووووت
> 
> بعدين شو مال ثقافتك قالبه انجليزي مره وحده
> 
> شو مالو العربي؟من ايش بشكي؟


[align=center] 
محنا متعودين على الكحشات من المحاضرات  :Db465236ff: 

كلها اووووووووووووووووووووووت  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> محنا متعودين على الكحشات من المحاضرات 
> 
> كلها اووووووووووووووووووووووت 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> محنا متعودين على الكحشات من المحاضرات 
> 
> كلها اووووووووووووووووووووووت 
> [/align]


[align=center] 
حتى الدكاتره مغهم المرض هاد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> حتى الدكاتره مغهم المرض هاد
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

وينكم؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
تعالو يا 89 بدنا نعمل اجتماع اليوم  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
بعد للواحد اذا ما حد اجا بعمل انا و غسان اجتماع لحالنا  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
مساء الخير
انا هون
كيفكم
اخباركم
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ شو ما حدا اجا ..؟؟_

----------


## غسان

_اهلا ميسم .. كيفك .؟؟_

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> _اهلا ميسم .. كيفك .؟؟_


اهلا فيك غسان
 كيفك
اخبارك
انا منيحة نشكر الله

----------


## غسان

_انا تمام الحمدلله بودع باخر ايام العطله .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
هل من سهران  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> هل من سهران 
> [/align]


 
لا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا


[align=center] 
والله هيك شكله  :Db465236ff: 

صاير بدنا عزيمة حتى نجتمع  :SnipeR (83): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> والله هيك شكله 
> 
> صاير بدنا عزيمة حتى نجتمع 
> [/align]


طيب اعزم مين ماسكك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طيب اعزم مين ماسكك


[align=center] 
طيب تعال انا وياك نعمل عزيمة لحالنا  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> طيب تعال انا وياك نعمل عزيمة لحالنا 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  وبدك تتخلا عن بقية الرفقاء ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وبدك تتخلا عن بقية الرفقاء ؟


بلا رفقاء بلا هم يزلمة  :Db465236ff: 

لا بمزح لما ييجو منعمل عزيمة ثانية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بلا رفقاء بلا هم يزلمة 
> 
> لا بمزح لما ييجو منعمل عزيمة ثانية


 :Bl (14):  لا انا اعترض.. 
العزيمه مره وحده بوجودهم نفر نفر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ولا تهون .. هسا بعمل عزيمة للكل  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  خلي العزيمه ع 9 
افضل  هيك منضمن وجودهم ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ولا يهمك على ال9 :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
وينكو يا رفقاء 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Smile:  اسف ع التأخير كنت مشغول ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
واخيرا اجا رفيق 

وين الباقي  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> واخيرا اجا رفيق 
> 
> وين الباقي 
> [/align]


ما معي فراطه ارجعلك باقي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مساء الخير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مساء النور ...
كيفك ؟

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلا عمار 
انا منيحة الحمد لله 
كيفك انت ؟؟ [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
والله مسا النور سوسن بيك 

35 دقيقه تأخير  :SnipeR (83): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

غسان مواعيده مواعيد عرب  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]اهلا عمار [/align][align=center]
> انا منيحة الحمد لله 
> كيفك انت ؟؟ [/align]


ذايب من الجو  :Bl (35): 
ولا تردي على محمد عادي تأخري .. هذاك غسان الي ما بطلعله يتـأخر لانه دائما يحكي مواعيد عرب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> والله مسا النور سوسن بيك 
> 
> 35 دقيقه تأخير 
> [/align]


صاير تشتغل عداد ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا كنت ناسية انه في موعد وسهرانة مع اهلي على السطح 
بس اجت مها بتحكيلي في اجتماع 89 [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center][/align][align=center]
> انا كنت ناسية انه في موعد وسهرانة مع اهلي على السطح 
> بس اجت مها بتحكيلي في اجتماع 89 [/align]


ما اخمك يا محمد .. حاطط موعد خرب ع سوسن سهرتها  :Db465236ff:  :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center][/align][align=center]
> انا كنت ناسية انه في موعد وسهرانة مع اهلي على السطح 
> بس اجت مها بتحكيلي في اجتماع 89 [/align]


[align=center] 
و ناسيه كمان  :Cry2: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
عمار اختصر  :SnipeR (30): 

و ين غسان و زهرة المطر ليش اتاخرو 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> عمار اختصر 
> 
> و ين غسان و زهرة المطر ليش اتاخرو 
> [/align]


 :Bl (14):  بالله .. انت خليك مشغول بزهرة وغسان واترك سوسن بحالها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]ما اتوقع انهم جايين 
صارت الساعة عشرة الا ربع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]ما اتوقع انهم جايين [/align][align=center]
> صارت الساعة عشرة الا ربع [/align]


لازم نعاقبهم مو ؟  :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
منعمل اجتماع بدونهم عادي 

خليهم يتعلمو كيف يتخلفوا على موعد 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لازم نعاقبهم مو ؟


عمار كانه كابسه معك على نغاشة مو  :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اوك اعملو الاجتماع بسرعة 
لانه عندي اجتماع اخر بعد ما يقارب على النصف ساعة  :Db465236ff: 
غراي ، وايزي وكريستينا كلهم بستنوني  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> منعمل اجتماع بدونهم عادي 
> 
> خليهم يتعلمو كيف يتخلفوا على موعد 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار كانه كابسه معك على نغاشة مو


 :Db465236ff:  انت عرييييييييييييييييف  مو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
لا اذا غراي و ايزي و كريستينا لعاد لازم نسرع  :Db465236ff: 

اوك سوسن و عمار الى القروب بسرعه منعمل اجتماع مصغر  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]اوك اعملو الاجتماع بسرعة [/align][align=center]
> لانه عندي اجتماع اخر بعد ما يقارب على النصف ساعة 
> غراي ، وايزي وكريستينا كلهم بستنوني [/align]


عجبك يا محمد .. سوسن زهقت منك.. نازل تشتغل عداد .. موعدك غلط يا اخي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> لا اذا غراي و ايزي و كريستينا لعاد لازم نسرع 
> 
> اوك سوسن و عمار الى القروب بسرعه منعمل اجتماع مصغر 
> [/align]


خليني افكر  :SnipeR (83): 
شو رأيك سوسن ؟

----------


## saousana

ممممممم خلص عمار مشيها على الغروب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ممممممم خلص عمار مشيها على الغروب


 :Db465236ff:  طيب رايح ...
بس ما دريت عليك يا محمد  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تيتو

عنجد بدي أعيط بس مواليد ال89      :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

> عنجد بدي أعيط بس مواليد ال89



لا دموعك غالية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ليش ظل فيها 89  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

صرنا سنه ثالثه يا 89 .. كبرنا 
وحاس حالي خريج  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> صرنا سنه ثالثه يا 89 .. كبرنا 
> وحاس حالي خريج


سقا الله وانا متخرجة 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

وانا كمان من مواليد ال89 ..

----------


## saousana

> وانا كمان من مواليد ال89 ..


اهلا وسهلا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اهلا وسهلا


اهلا و سهلا فيكي اكتر ..وكل عام وانتي بالف خير

----------


## saousana

> اهلا و سهلا فيكي اكتر ..وكل عام وانتي بالف خير


وانتي بخير 
تعالي نروح على الدردشة العادية بلاش نخلي مجد لحالها برة 
بتزعل بعدين

----------


## دمعة فرح

> وانتي بخير 
> تعالي نروح على الدردشة العادية بلاش نخلي مجد لحالها برة 
> 
> بتزعل بعدين


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: انا طالعه بس شوفت المشاركه... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> انا طالعه بس شوفت المشاركه...


حتى لو مشان واجبكن  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## renah

انا مواليد 88ما بينفع؟؟؟لازمنا وحده

----------


## رموش حزينه

انا كمان 89

----------


## غسان

بكره اجتماع لل 89 .. على ال3 او 4 الصبح بس ارجع من اول طشه بعد العطله ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هههههههههههههههه 
هلا والله بعد زمان  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بكره اجتماع لل 89 .. على ال3 او 4 الصبح بس ارجع من اول طشه بعد العطله ...


أي مو تكرم عيونك .. هو انا ارجع بكره و بوعدك أحضر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

